# Major vs Royal



## Sol1821 (Sep 16, 2015)

Don't know much about grinders, from what I can see the major and the royal are similar but the royal has a more powerful motor

and slower rpm, does this make it the model to go for out of the two?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

If coffee is all about the taste in the cup, which it should be, I doubt there are many folks able to tell the difference between these two in a blind test

There ought to be differences in particle distribution due to each using a different grind burr geometry but how this affects taste and to what degree is a subject on its own

You might think that if the Mazzer site now only shows the Major it might be the better option but I reckon that is just a matter of which they can make more profit on

In a busy shop environment it might be that the slower machine imparts less heat into the coffee but I bet the difference is small

I'm not helping much am I ?? I bought a Royal and my only reservation about it is the doser.....nothing wrong with it at all..... but over time I have concluded I am not keen on dosers.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with GD, Royal is meant to be better in the cup due to the cooler grind. However the Royal is much bigger than a Major, particularly in height. The Major isn't much bigger than a SJ, but has burs the same size a Royal


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

key differences are motor and burrs, IMO the royal does produce slightly better grinds, it also does not spray the grinds out of the exit chute like the major does due to the rotational spin speed of the burrs, grinds seem to tumble out of the royal, both are very accomplished grinders and as said before the major is much smaller and lighter than the royal.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Currently using a major to good effect so in my opinion a more than capable grinder for espresso , but yet it really does throw the coffee out of the chute so distribution can be a trickey with a non dosed funnel , easily rectified with 3d printed portafilter funnel.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Major is also kitchen friendly as it fits under most cabinets, whereas the Royal would need to fit inside them (or at least have a whopping great hole cut underneath the cabinet. Least you could fit a hopper on it then..







)


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

grumpydaddy said:


> You might think that if the Mazzer site now only shows the Major it might be the better option but I reckon that is just a matter of which they can make more profit on


It still there, just right down the bottom.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

So (leaving aside the EK43 and R120) is the Royal basically as good as it gets for flat burr espresso grinders, ergonomics aside? I'm thinking solely of grind quality here, and accepting that if so then there are probably lots of other grinders at the same level - E37s, K30, Mythos, Anfim SC(?). If so I might have to get one, to recalibrate myself on the "conical vs flat" question!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Royal is a very solid grinder that once set up is the equal (in terms of grind) to the others.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

But unless you can get a used Royal allot cheaper then the above mentioned, then it would not be the obvious choice.

It is just that much bigger (except for the mythos), and Mazzers doser is not equally enjoyable to the on-demand solutions found on k30, E37s and Mythos, the doser on the Super Caimano is far superior to the one found on the royal.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Generally speaking Royal's do seem to be a lot cheaper though (judging by the couple that are listed for sale on here at the moment) and, actually come up for sale from time to time on here. People tend to hang on to the others. I guess the size of it is a big obstacle for many.


----------



## Sol1821 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys. Went for the royal over the major. The major would have just about fitted into the space my girlfriend alloted for me. There's no way the royal will but she will have to live with it. Im sure she won't mind when I point out its better in the cup....right?

Cheers,

An ever wishfully thinking Sol.


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

Good luck with that


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

My Major is still available once you've given her a good listening to....

Ooh hold on I might have sold it...


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

Nice one Sol! You stick to your guns!











Sol1821 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Went for the royal over the major. The major would have just about fitted into the space my girlfriend alloted for me. There's no way the royal will but she will have to live with it. Im sure she won't mind when I point out its better in the cup....right?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> An ever wishfully thinking Sol.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Well done Sol that's more than a match to the Rocket and sure you will be enjoying some great coffee soon


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Sol1821 said:


> The major would have just about fitted into the space my girlfriend alloted for me. There's no way the royal will but she will have to live with it. Im sure she won't mind when I point out its better in the cup....right?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> An ever wishfully thinking Sol.


Just make her look the wrong way through a pair of binoculars whenever she goes in the kitchen. I'm sure she'll be fine..........I remember coming home with a Super Jolly.


----------

